# Moses Caught Cheating



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I've been following all of my fellow F-16 and other Wire Frame shooters and trying out all of the flatband and tube tying methods they use. I haven't found a formula I don't like, but they all have one thing in common.
I don't like the fiddlin' and deluxin' that they all have mastered when tying onto their wire frames. It took me longer than a few tries to get comfortable with the standard wrap and tuck. I hope it is just basic arthritis that is my dilemma because I'll get a thumb or finger cramp that would make Jesus start swearing if my tie-on doesn't go smoothly!
Even with all that suffering I had refused to drop $6 on a fancy-schmany do-dad to attach a bit of rubber to my F-16. Until today. 
This is not a paid testimonial. 
I am just giving my permission to anyone out there that it is okay to cheat like I am. Then the lonliness and pain in my heart will be less. I am going to go out back and give some more squirrels the dizzy's with a handful of clay balls. Then I am going to come back in and tie on a looped set of bands in a minute and a few seconds or less and then go back out and try for some ear-fur. Cheers, Mo









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i have some of those and they are amazing! but the wrap n tuck on wire frmed is painful,it is the arthritus


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

cool, i've been thinking about those.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

MOJAVE MO said:


> I've been following all of my fellow F-16 and other Wire Frame shooters and trying out all of the flatband and tube tying methods they use. I haven't found a formula I don't like, but they all have one thing in common.
> I don't like the fiddlin' and deluxin' that they all have mastered when tying onto their wire frames. It took me longer than a few tries to get comfortable with the standard wrap and tuck. I hope it is just basic arthritis that is my dilemma because I'll get a thumb or finger cramp that would make Jesus start swearing if my tie-on doesn't go smoothly!
> Even with all that suffering I had refused to drop $6 on a fancy-schmany do-dad to attach a bit of rubber to my F-16. Until today.
> This is not a paid testimonial.
> ...


hey brother figer? how are those working out for you? still using them?


----------



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

I bought a set of those also. They worked ok, but the hole is large enough that they felt a bit sloppy. I may try them again, but I've at least temporarily gone back to the Chinese handcuff method.

Charles


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

hoggy said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > I've been following all of my fellow F-16 and other Wire Frame shooters and trying out all of the flatband and tube tying methods they use. I haven't found a formula I don't like, but they all have one thing in common.
> ...


I did use them for one outing then took them off. One reason was the Grandpa Grumpy tip on helping the Cuffing Tubes develope a memory so I could roll them open and closed much easier. The second reason is that I didn't like the scarring of the frame from the set screw on the collar. It just works against my sensibilities to have any surface on my frame that could scar a piece of rubber.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

I wonder if tubing on the fork surfaces would prevent the scarring?


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

hoggy said:


> I wonder if tubing on the fork surfaces would prevent the scarring?


I tried that but it wouldn't allow the collar to sit still. I think that set screw needs to bury in that rod real good for it to work like it should.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Thanks for the info brother figer


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

hoggy said:


> Thanks for the info brother figer


I'd like a collar that has a slot cut through it with a hex screw passing through the slot and creating an actual clamp around the metal rod. Think like a hose clamp but out of a piece of metal. Like this photo but in 1/4".

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

MOJAVE MO said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the info brother figer
> ...


Found one!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

cool, those clamps look more better.


----------



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

McMaster Carr has a huge variety of clamping collars in stock.

Charles


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Bellman said:


> McMaster Carr has a huge variety of clamping collars in stock.
> Charles


I think McMaster Carr has a huge variety of everything in stock, lol.....great store

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

They look really cool I was thinking about getting some only so I could attach some flats to my old wrist rocket just for fun.


----------

